# Lowering a Western slowly?



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

When my plow drops, it DROPS... Not quite like a rock, but plenty fast for my taste. Like it goes immediately and automatically to "float" mode. Am I missing something? I would have guessed it would sink in about 1 second vs. 1/2 second, if you know what I mean. It's definitely NOT a gentle impact.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

i have a 6 1/2 western unimount on my jeep and thats the only thing i hate about it. hard to be quiet with it. theres and adjustment you can make to increase/decrease the drop speed. ill take a look and see if i can find it for you. 
what type of western is it?


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

blade drop speed adjustment
the quill in the top of the valve manifold adjusts the blade drop speed.
with blade on ground, turn the quill in (clockwise) to decrease drop speed.turn the quill out (counterclockwise) to increase drop speed. turning the quill too far in can slow raise time.
i found this in my manual, hope this helps


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

COOL, I didnt know you could adjust that on a Western. I always thought thats just how they are. My friend has a new Fisher minute mount and i love how his lowers, it slowly goes down, well not real slow, but half the speed of my Western, and when it gets to the ground it makes just a good BOOM. Sounds better too, doesnt shake the truck and probably will be easier on everything including the bulbs in the headgear. I cant wait now to put the plow on to adjust that setting on mine. Hopefully mine has that set screw, its a 1992 uni mount. Mike


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Great, thank you. Color me a bit embarrassed for not reading the manual thoroughly, but thank you very much.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey guys, had to bring this to the top again for a quick question. I was in the garage today looking over the plow and was looking for that adjustment screw for the quill adjustment to make it lower slowly. Can anyne tell me where it is located? Im assuming its on the pump somewhere? I saw a big screw and a little screw both on right side of pump if your standing facing the back of the blade with you leaning over the headgear. Is it a little screw or a big one? Thanks for any help you can give me. Mike


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

according to my manual, if your looking from the top its the screw all the way on the left, toward the back of the valve manifold


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

just went outside to look at my plow, its the small flathead screw.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks Paul. Cant wait to put this baby on for the first snowfall and have some fun in the white stuff!! Mike :waving:


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

no problem, glad i could help out


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

While on the up/down thing, I cant tell if my plow is slow to turn full left to full right and vice versa? Is there an adjustment here too? Western cable control, also you have to move the control quite a bit not like those powered controls. Oh well some day I will be able to afford a nice new truck with one of those new ultra mounts....It gets old removing my conventional mount plow.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

hi
some western cables have an adjustment, others dont, id say your plow is working fine. i have an 89 f-350 conventional mount and you have to move the stick all the way left/right for it to move.
ps 
i can mount/dismount my conventional mount quicker than i can my unimount on my jeep.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

I agree with the dismount, but the mounting takes some time, getting it lined up is the only hastle. I think I need to invest in that wheel system for the blade. I need some way to "jack up' the back too. Well some day I will have a newer truck...it is better spending a few dollars on this rather than a big 300 a month payment!


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

get as close to the blade the blade as you can, hook up the chain and lift up the back of the plow. this will also let you swing the plow to line it up.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Now I never thought of that! Is there a good way to relieve tension on the back of the blade when removing it? Or does a hammer work best removing the pins?


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

i disconnect everything else first, then i just yank'em out


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm really digging my Ultramount. The most time consuming part of removal is walking to the other side of the plow.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey guys, had to bring this back to the top to say thank you for letting me know that Westerns drop speed was adjustable. I put the plow on tonight and adjusted that quill setting and checked everything over also. Checked the lights, blinkers and put the feet back on which i had removed a while ago to get a cleaner scrape. I put them back on and just left them adjusted all the way up so their there for a little added weight but still wont touch the ground. I can always drop them down a little if im going to be doing any lots where there are things sticking up or whatever. I never knew that you could adjust that drop speed, i always hated how it just came smashing down to the ground, well no more thanks to this site! I should have known that little flathead screw was some sort of adjustment. It took about 1 1/2-2 turns clockwise to get it right where i wanted. Any tighter and it was raising a little slow, any looser and it was still dropping a little hard for my liking. Imagine the wear on everything including the truck im saving now letting it drop so much smoother now. When it used to just go crashing down to the ground, it was so hard and fast that it was nothing new to see a bulb on the headgear out every other storm. That shouldnt happen so often now. Thanks again everyone! Wow im all fired up, i never type this much in one shot. Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. Mike


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Hey Mike 97 ss Central Parts Warehouse (CPW) sells an awesome Western manuel,, tells the inside and out of the pumps and about 3 pages of troubleshooting.

www.centralparts.com


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

mike, take a valium!

glad it worked out


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Earthscapes, thanks for that advice, that is something i should truly have, ill have to get one. Paul, haha, no valium needed, i took a shower and im all cooled off now, haha. That was the first time i have had it on in a long time, i dont think it was on even once last year due to the lack of snow, maybe we had it on once but i cant quite remember. Wanna hear how crazy i am? When i had it on, i went for a ride for about 5-10 minutes, haha, no snow, not even cold out and im riding around with the plow on!  I know im an oddball, but i couldnt help myself.  Mike


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

the plow is good for throwing tidle-waves when you drop it in a big puddle. 
just a thought for you while you have it on.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh now you tell me, i took it off already.   Mike


----------

